# Microsoft Office Fee



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2019)

I pay $75 /year for Microsoft Office. Is that a joke or a joke?


----------



## Mike (Oct 30, 2019)

Depends on how much you use it, if you are like the rest
of us here fmdog, you won't use it very much, so I think
that it is expensive, but maybe you are running a company
and need it.

There are free versions available.

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 30, 2019)

I paid the fee this year because Microsoft was holding my email hostage until I renewed my office subscription.

In past years I've used Apache Open Office with good results.

https://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 30, 2019)

I use OpenOffice and see no reason why I should pay Microsoft for something that does much the same.  For mail, I use Thunderbird.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 30, 2019)

Too many free options out there to be held hostage by Microsoft.   Bill's got way more than his share of my money already.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 30, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> I use OpenOffice and see no reason why I should pay Microsoft for something that does much the same.  For mail, I use Thunderbird.


I've been using Linux for years along with LibreOffice (now) and Thunderbird.  Never paid a dime!  Have you discovered Handbrake?


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2019)

Mike said:


> Depends on how much you use it, if you are like the rest
> of us here fmdog, you won't use it very much, so I think
> that it is expensive, but maybe you are running a company
> and need it.
> ...


How do I get the free version?


----------



## Roadwarrior (Oct 30, 2019)

> How do I get the free version?


LibreOffice version I use.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 30, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> How do I get the free version?


Are you looking for the full suite... word processor, spread sheets, presentations?   For word processing I use WordPad, which is a pared-down version but fully functional.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2019)

I only used wordpad on my desktop with windows 10, just maybe write a formal letter or two a year with it, not much else.  With my new laptop I'll probably do the same thing, if I even use the laptop to write a letter, since it's not connected to the printer.

Great to know there are other free options out there though, thanks to all for sharing what's working for you!


----------



## Don M. (Oct 30, 2019)

I, too, vote for OpenOffice....been using it for years.  I see no reason to pay for anything else.


----------



## Mike (Oct 31, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> How do I get the free version?


I at one time used WPS Office, it is built on the Microsoft template
and all of the documents from both are interchangable.

The other ones mentioned above are also all good.

So I would suggest that you get a copy of each one and try them till
you find the one that you like.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------

